#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-17
<h00k> these damn servers
<Cheesehead> Hello
<h00k> hello
<Cheesehead> Good day? (except for the servers)
<h00k> mostly, kinda.
<Cheesehead> My 4-year old is wandering 'round the chilly house complaining, but refuses to put in warmer clothes. I think I can wait him out.
<mikeputnam> http://www.internettrafficreport.com/
<mikeputnam> 23% packet loss in North America?
<Cheesehead> Packet loss is worst in the spring.
<Cheesehead> Wait....No, sorry.  That should read "Jacket loss"
<h00k> :D
<h00k> Packet Loss - interesting
<h00k> Cheesehead: do we have a loco.ubuntu.com event?
<h00k> nope!
<Cheesehead> Eh?
<Cheesehead> Not for my Ubuntu Week IRC session
<Cheesehead> Nor, apparently for the meeting on Oct 26.
<Cheesehead> (I really should get to that...)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-18
<h00k> Hiho
<Cheesehead> Hohi
<Cheesehead> Tonight's IRC Hangout topic: Let's Break Ubuntu Friendly
<Cheesehead> 2100 CDT in this channel
 * Cheesehead sends out an e-mail to the list
<h00k> Cheesehead: I saw that
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> 9:00pm?
<h00k> yep
<Cheesehead> I prefer 8:00, but turnout was...not as great as desired.
<Cheesehead> Some feedback said to try 9
<h00k> Cheesehead: I can't pick you as a contact on the LoCo event page
<h00k> I don't see you on the list
<h00k> for now, I'll put me
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1370/detail/
<h00k> We should have people 'Register' on this page, too
<h00k> it will help with reporting
<h00k> as as in, the numbers will automagically be there
<h00k> and I think the checkbox-gtk will automatically be installed
<h00k> Yeah, You just launch System Testing from the menu
<Cheesehead> Hmm. I see me on the event list (ian-weisser)
 * Cheesehead puts himself as contact on the loco event
<h00k> Oh look, there you are.
<h00k> I was blindly looking for Cheesehead
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1370/detail/
<Cheesehead> I had to install checkbox manually, since I do-release-upgrade without a *-desktop metapackage to pull it in automatically.
<Cheesehead> (manually meaning sudo apt-get install checkbox-gtk)
<h00k> ah, okay
<Cheesehead> I haven't reinstalled since 9.04
<h00k> #ubuntu-locoteams has been alerted
<Cheesehead> alerted?
<h00k> I told them ;)
<h00k> also, I'll get it on Planet Ubuntu
<Cheesehead> Ah, thanks...
<h00k> ;)
 * Cheesehead creates a loco event for the Oct 26 Meeting
<Cheesehead> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/250/detail/
 * Cheesehead will be leading the Open Week class on Brainstorm in two hours
<h00k> The more publicity, the more we may have show up, and the better odds we may have of being accepted
<h00k> oh
<h00k> I didn't see that before
<h00k> *send
<h00k> I had to go on a last-minute-walkthrough
<h00k> http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2011/10/18/ubuntu-wisconsin-friendly-testing/
<h00k> Cheesehead: ^
<Cheesehead> h00k: Cool!
 * Cheesehead will be leading the Open Week class on Brainstorm in ten minutes
<h00k> Cheesehead: awesome. Add that to your wiki (read: Ubuntu Membership Resume)
<Cheesehead> h00k: Ah, good point. I hadn't thought of that!
<h00k> Cheesehead: also, add your weekly IRC hours
<h00k> And I have to add my testimony
<h00k> Cheesehead: feel free to mention our Friendly testing, if you want ;)
<Cheesehead> h00k: done!
<h00k> ;)
<Cheesehead> All right. That class went well!
<Cheesehead> Not a single question. My kind of class.
<h00k> I don't have any questions :(
 * h00k tries to think of a question
<h00k> Cheesehead: there we go!
<Cheesehead> h00k: Thanks for your help with the Brainstorm session.
<Cheesehead> Did you dig up those shills? Or did somebody else?
<Cheesehead> There were some good questions in there!
<Cheesehead> Thanks for yours. Good question, came at exactly the right time.
<h00k> Cheesehead: ;) thanks
<h00k> any time.
<h00k> shills?
<Cheesehead> h00k: shill: n. someone planted in the crowd to urge others to buy something, participate in something, etc. :  The guy's a shill! Don't fall for this setup!
<h00k> oh, oh, that kind of shoill.
<h00k> shill, rather.
<h00k> Hi, EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> h00k,
<EgyParadox> Hey
<h00k> How are you, today?
<EgyParadox> good
<EgyParadox> u
<h00k> 25 hours of work in a 24 hour day
<EgyParadox> really?
<h00k> I may not be there tonight
<h00k> Yeah, work has been absolutely insane today.
<h00k> well, since about a week ago.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-19
<Cheesehead> 27 minutes until we BREAK UBUNTU FRIENDLY
<Cheesehead> Or perhaps bend it a bit...
<Cheesehead> Three minutes until I break Ubuntu Friendly
 * Cheesehead updated the monthly report
<Cheesehead> Hello everyone here to try Ubuntu Friendly!
 * Cheesehead picks up a snack from the huge snack table.
<Cheesehead> Help yourselves to the virtual food!
<Cheesehead> Opeining System testing
<Cheesehead> Error: Checkbox running. close it first
<Cheesehead> Well, good start. Doing a ps -e to look for any checkbox processes
<ronoc> hey folks
<Cheesehead> hey
<ronoc> I don't have 11.10 to test, but I am reinstalling mythbuntu 11.04
<Cheesehead> I'm trying to figure out why Checkbox thinks it's already running
<Cheesehead> Nothing in ps
<Cheesehead> Nothing in /var/lock
<Cheesehead> Nothing in /var/run
<Cheesehead> Nothing in /var/log/syslog
<Cheesehead> No useful logs in  /var/log
<Cheesehead> Well, good for me. I think I won the prize and Broke Ubuntu Friendly!
<Cheesehead> Time to check the bug reports
<Cheesehead> 15 open bugs
<Cheesehead> Looking for an #ubuntu-friendly IRC channel
<Cheesehead> No IRC channel. Guess it's time to restart the session, then see if that fixes it.
 * Cheesehead restarts his system
<ronoc> well we are all making progress. I think I finally have 6 good drives in my server's array!
<h00k> Hi, friends.
<ronoc> hey anthony
<h00k> I have already done Ubuntu Friendly on my hardwares
<h00k> I just got done giving the dog a bath
<h00k> apologies for being ate
<h00k> late, rather
<ronoc> no worries, I am not even installing 11.10
<h00k> :)
<h00k> Cheesehead: hello.
<crog> Cheesehead: did you make it back?
<h00k> hey Cheesehead: Check your wiki.
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cheesehead
<h00k> I added my testimonial
 * Cheesehead returns
<Cheesehead> Ugh. Problems well beyond merely Ubuntu-Friendly
<Cheesehead> h00k: Thanks for the testimonial
<h00k> Cheesehead: oh, what problems?
<Cheesehead> I'll look as soon as I get lightdm to run again
<Cheesehead> Upon reboot, X crash
<Cheesehead> After initial upgrade, no problems...Well minor problems.
<Cheesehead> This was the next reboot. I'm on command-line only until I get it fixed or reinstall.
<Cheesehead> (Happily, I have backups...)
<h00k> o.o
<Cheesehead> Lightdm tries to start, and fails. Dbus crashes.  Looking throughh syslog to see what's up.
<Cheesehead> Weirdly, the initial reboot took a long time, like BIOS was slow. But subsequent reboots have been normal. So gotta check hardware and memory.
<Cheesehead> Happily, I remebered how to manually configure my networkk settings.
<Cheesehead> On the upside, checkbox-cli runs now!
 * Cheesehead will worry about it all tomorrow.
<Cheesehead> G'night...
<h00k> Cheesehead: good luck.
 * Cheesehead finishes the morning tasks and begins to work on his laptop
<Cheesehead> Going offline for a couple days (unless I get fixed faster)
<Cheesehead> Bye
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-20
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead is broken?
<mikeputnam> oh. Their laptop is broken.
<h00k> Yeah :(
<h00k> mikeputnam: did you see the email?
<h00k> the whole /run incomplete thing
<mikeputnam> h00k: no i didn't
<h00k> mikeputnam: ah, hang a sec
<h00k> Oh, where did I see that
<h00k> What the heck, I have no idea where I saw that.
<h00k> mikeputnam: it could be this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/858122
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged]
<h00k> Yeah
<mikeputnam> ah. I've not yet tried the new 'buntu.
<mikeputnam> I still covet Ubuntu for it's snazzy user friendly-ness, but I actually don't have any installs of it at the moment.
<h00k> I actually just triplebooted Fedora 15 last night
<h00k> Except Grub is all dumb and didn't figure out my other partitions
<h00k> mikeputnam: I don't judge
<mikeputnam> i think i have an 11.04 vm on this laptop, but i never use it  :/
<h00k> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | LP: http://goo.gl/Td4Co | Wiki: http://goo.gl/fN3cu | Forum: http://goo.gl/YbxrT | Mailing list: http://goo.gl/TsX2P | 11.10 is out! http://goo.gl/inWvt | Let's help Cheesehead become a member:  http://goo.gl/c3l4b
<h00k> there we go
<h00k> mikeputnam: I haven't played with my Arduino lately :(
<h00k> Although, Brittany saved a bunch of Altoids boxes for project cases.
<mikeputnam> ++
<mikeputnam> i've not either.
<mikeputnam> and that chafes me.
<mikeputnam> i've started a billionty projects and came through on zero
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-21
<h00k> oi
<h00k> So
<h00k> Do we want to have an Approved LoCo?
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/ApprovalApplication
<h00k> Let's work on this
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-14
<tsimonq2> hello adueppen
<tsimonq2> hello h00k!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-15
<h00k> mornin
<h00k> tsimonq2: ^
<tsimonq2> h00k: morning!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-16
<tsimonq2> hello h00k
<h00k> tsimonq2: we should do a LoCo reboot meeting on IRC sometime
<h00k> tsimonq2: shoot out an email and a date/time (probably evening sometime)
<h00k> tsimonq2 ;)
<tsimonq2> h00k: and you should transfer the contact position to me sometime
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> h00k: but yes, good idea
<h00k> tsimonq2: that doesn't stop you from shootint out the email
<tsimonq2> h00k: I will tonigh
<tsimonq2> *tonight
<tsimonq2> gotta go
<tsimonq2> bye
